# Identify Masson jar!!! Help!!!



## Jbugby (Apr 2, 2015)

i found a bunch of old canning jars while remodeling my house... They were under the house buried in the dirt.... This is one I found interesting and my search hasn't turned up anything... Would love to know something about it.  This has spurred my intrest in collecting!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome, finds like that can do it.KGB Co monogram is the Kearns-Gorsuch Bottle Company of Zanesville, Ohio. http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/
I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks so much!!! I now have a direction!!!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2015)

The remodeling can wait.  You need to go through the crawlspace and attic thoroughly before work continues.  This includes probing the backyard for privies as well.  And metal detecting the yard...


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha!!! I ended up finding around 20 old mason jars a stone crock several old bottles I have no idea what they are and a moonshine jug!!


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 5, 2015)

More pics please ! The guys on here can probably help you with your finds !


----------



## bitslasher (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here, and not an "expert", but also being new to this, I can tell you a few things of interest about the jars you find, to pay attention to: 1. The jar openings.  Pay attention to the rim.  Originally, jars were sealed on the shoulder, not the rim.  Older jars (pre-1900-ish) were made much more crudely, and the rim was ground smooth which leaves a really rough texture on the rim.  Manufacturing processes improved around the turn of the 20th century and the newer jars (post-1900-ish) would have a nice smooth rim, like you'd see on a modern day rim-sealed jar, although those old jars still would be sealed on the shoulder.  Kerr introduced the modern ring-sealed lid that we use today in 1915 I think.  Others adopted it quickly thereafter.  The lids can often time be screwed on, on to the other, but they are not compatible.  Ring-seals are shorter than the old shoulder-seal lids, since the lids had to push a rubber seal against the shoulder of the jar. 2. The relief (height) of the writing.  The higher the relief, the more desirable the jar.  The one in your pic has very good relief, which is quite uncommon in older jars made with crude molding techniques. 3. Color.  Jars that are colored due to age (purple or brown) tend to be valued higher.  I personally like the natural color myself, but this is simply an observation.  Considering your jars have been protected from the sun, they are probably pristine in this regard (which isn't a bad thing in my opinion).   4. Names.  Starting in the 1870's, there were many, many, fruit jar companies around.  Many would put variations of the words "MASON PAT. 1858" on them.  In the modern age, folks associate "Ball Jars" as the "Mason Jar" but this is not the case.  Seeing "Mason" on the jar doesn't make it a Ball jar.  Ball was just one of the many companies back in the early days that used Mason's patent to make jars.  Consolidation took place during the late 1800s and early 1900s until finally by the 20's there were just a few fruit jar companies left, Ball, Atlas, and Kerr, being the well known ones.  They all eventually went out of business or merged with Ball by the 1960s. This is a cool little page with some intro informationhttp://www.pickyourown.org/canningjars.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome bitslasher and thank you.That's some good basic info but somewhat misleading, for instance #2. If you want to collect glass or anything, condition is foremost in most cases. In this case high relief is good but the chipping on the lettering make it undesirable to collectors so watch out for that.Even with that said there is a whole world of variables that also need consideration.I'm not picking on you, I'm just trying to clear things up a bit to help you and others interested id starting a collection. Anyway, on the jar in question I found this link for you. http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KearnsGlassCo_BLockhart.pdfThat article seams to place the jar between 1893 and 1920.


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

I will..... I want to clean them up a bit first!!


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey thanks!!!! Being new to this its all a. It confusing.....it's all very interesting its like looking through a window into a time long ago


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks!!! Right now I'm not that concerned about collecting for the value (although I would turn down a great find!!!) I just find it interesting and they jars are surprisingly beautiful!!


----------



## coreya (Apr 6, 2015)

Be careful or you will turn into a jar addict like some of us![](this is one of about 6 shelf units with more out in the pod!)


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks!!! I'm really not to worried about getting that large dollar jug ( although if one came to me I wouldn't be disappointed).... I just find them fascinating and surprisingly beautiful!!!


----------



## Jbugby (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha!!! I see how they can be addictive!!!! They wife will keep me in check!!! But your collection is very impressive....I'll post some pics of what I have soon!!


----------



## Jayarep (Jun 22, 2015)

What a collection you have! Can I ask what is inside all of the jars?


----------

